
How To Be a Genius: This Is Apple's Secret Employee Training Manual - ot
http://gizmodo.com/5938323/how-to-be-a-genius-this-is-apples-secret-employee-training-manual?rss=1
======
n00dle
All the companies should learn the 'Human touch' factor from Apple. Most of
the companies make you feel like you are talking to an anonymous robot.

